# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Scottish Bee Health Days 2015

## gavin

On offer from the Scottish Government, always an interesting, educational and even fun experience.  I understand that there are still places left.

*Dates available are:*

    Saturday 16th May 2015 at Barony College, Dumfries
    Saturday 23rd May 2015 at the Town House, Haddington, East Lothian
    Saturday 6th June at Strathearn House, Broxden Business Park, Perth


The Bee Health Days offer a great day for beekeepers with input from the SG, SASA and SRUC and promises to be very interesting with a visit to the local association bee hives planned, a look at diseased combs with AFB, EFB as well as other workshops etc.  There is a cost of £25.00 per person and if you wish to reserve a place please make contact by email at: alison.knox@scotland.gsi.gov.uk or by phone on 0300 244 9836.

----------

